# Some smoker advice sought



## ndelo (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello all,

I am thinking of purchasing a new smoker this summer, but have a few questions.

Let me begin by saying I have been using a WSM 18" for the past few years and have been very pleased with the food it turns out and how it operates. I have had no complaints and get nothing but compliments from the friends and family I have served.

Currently, I'm looking for a second smoker or something with larger capacity. I have been really wanting a stick burner like the Lang 36 Patio or perhaps a similar sized Horizon, but I have been thinking to myself, why not just get a second WSM, perhaps the 22"?

So my question is this--is there any gain to using a stick burner over a charcoal smoker? I understand the differences in operation, the whole reverse flow thing, etc, but will the food turn out better or different in one vs. the other? Is there any flavor advantage to using all wood as a heat/smoke source vs charcoal with wood chunks?

I think what's attracting me to offsets/stick burners is the idea of spending my Sundays sitting on my patio with a beer and a book tending the fire. (I'll admit, I attracted to the ambiance/coolness of the offsets). The only thing I don't like about the WSMs is that I find it hard to access food on the lower rack, if I need to.  But is all this worth the extra expense? After all, the shipping alone on a Lang 36 would be the same price as a 22" WSM.

Thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## geerock (Feb 19, 2012)

ndelo,

If you use the search function you can find a lot of people that have the Horizon, Yoder, or similar stick burners.  I, myself, am looking to do LESS babysitting of the cooker so I've got myself an MES and a Traeger pellet eater.  Keep in mind you are getting this from a 19 years of experience stick burner.  Do I miss it?....................  starting to.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2012)

First off, welcome to SMF!

Would you update your profile info to include your location, then head over to roll call & introduce yourself so we can all welcome you to SMF! Thanks

Your going to get a bunch of replies on your question. The bottom line is I think most will agree you get the best taste from a stick burner. You also sound like you like to tend the fire & if the money is not a problem then I would get a good quality stick burner. There are plenty of Lang owners on here, and it seems to be a very popular smoker. Someday I would like to have one myself!


----------



## va_connoisseur (Feb 20, 2012)

Ndelo,I was in the same position as you. I have a 18 WSM, a gaser and a Weber performer. But I wanted something with a larger capacity and a stick burner. As Al said, if money is not an issue, go with a stick burner. I'm having one built by a local builder using a 120 gallon propane tank. Trust me, you'll still use the WSM but the stick burner will allow you to explore a whole different avenue.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 30, 2012)

Ndelo, as stated, if money is no object, get a good heavy smoker. You'll be forever thankful ; however the shipping will kill ya
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












I opted for a Tejas2040CC ; looks like a Klose and half the cost. When I finished my Mods. , I get the same results as the costlier ones get.

I did a few Mods to it and here's the results-







You'll love the looks and results of your cooks with less cost...just sayin'

Have fun and...


----------



## mossymo (Mar 30, 2012)

Here is a quality stick burner with options added and under $2K, be close to that delivered - http://www.yodersmokers.com/wichita.html


----------

